# Retrizsla?



## TraderTalk (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey all,

After finding local Viz Whizz signs around Farnham over Christmas my wife and I have joined this site.

We have spoken to many people about Vizsla's and have been searching for a Retrizsla (Vizsla + Retriever) puppy for many months.

If anyone might know of someone that plans on breeding we would be extremely grateful...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Retrizsla, welcome to the forum. 

I am a member of the Surrey Whizz - didn't know we had put up any signs when we were out whizzing? We were out on Puttenham Common about 3 weeks ago, but we don't put signs out - all very low key, We met a few days ago for our Christmas Whizz up at Baroosa and will probably meet there again next month - you would be welcome to join us if you are interested in the breed.

We normal have a group of 15 -20 vizslas, mainly smooth haired but two or three wirehaired vizslas as well.

I have never heard of a cross between a retreiver and vizsla, why would you want a cross? Should think you will find that difficult to find.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I posted this in your other crossbreed mongrel thread  

*"Firstly welcome to the forum. It might be best to forewarn you. There are some people in here, me included, that considers cross breeding a Vizsla as fighting words 

Why not just get a proper dog rather than messing up that beautiful russet gold coat and that wonderfully unique persona??? "*


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Seriously? Retrizsla? You're not going to find any info here on someone planning a litter of crossbred mutts... :

Either get a Vizsla or a retriever. 

I've seen some longhaired *Vizslas* up for adoption through Vizslamentes if you're looking for something that *looks* like a mix:

https://www.facebook.com/VizslamentesUK?ref=ts&fref=ts

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=301521973289652&set=pb.272979212810595.-2207520000.1356560283&type=3&theater


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

A great breed like the Vizsla should be kept to breed standards, and absolutely no cross breeding should be allowed! The thought makes me cringe....


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi there,

If you're absolutely determined to get a vizsla/lab mix, You'd probably have luck finding that type of dog in a rescue. If you're looking for a puppy, vizslas are natural retrievers. I agree with the others, the breed should be preserved, no need to experiment with cross breeding. Some of the puppies could wind up in a shelter because most people interested in a lab or vizsla are looking for purebred, I imagine.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello! Shelters and Rescues are full of cross breed and mixed breed dogs in desperate need of homes. As for this breed of dog, they don't call it the "Versatile Vizsla" for nothing. They can do it all -- HUNT, POINT, RETRIEVE! And then there is the added benefit of a fabulous temperament... a loving companion for twelve to fifteen years! 

TraderTalk, welcome to the forums! Please don't encourage anyone to make more cross breed or mixed breed puppies, though.   A purebred Vizsla is as perfect as they come.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Putting aside the purist argument, it might be worth noting that first generation crosses are quite a mixed bag. The more diverse the parents' genes, the less anyone can predict what you are going to get. We all know people who bought a labradoodle or goldendoodle looking for a smart, laid back dog that didn't shed...only to wonder why Fido is bouncing off the walls and covering clothes, carpets, and furniture with pet hair. :

Realize that breeders of vizsla/retrievers are almost certainly not being mentored by anyone with any experience in either breed. The health/conformation/temperament of the parents will be questionable at best. And yet, with money being the main motivator behind the breeding, they will want you to pay top dollar for your designer grab bag. :-\


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Ozkar fighting lol like the breed the Boxer? lmao

Name the rounds

bring $$ 

Your In and it

Huckleberry bring it" 

with Hugs ;D

and I will spot you 3 Free


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm curious if this person refers to this:

http://www.retrizsla.org.uk/crossbreeds.html

A pot of BS, that site and their "facts" on genetics and resulting puppies.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I looked at that site as well it is very misleading! I can see the appeal of mixing the breeds to potential owners, they think they will get a dog that have hunting/pointing abilities of a vizsla and the red coat, but perhaps have the calmer temperament of a retriever as vizslas have a well earned reputation of being a bit 'bonkers!' However as mentioned you really don't know what you are getting and as these breeds have not been crossed for long, they may develop health problems in the future that no one can predict. 

There is a whole host of hybrid cross breeds near us and they seem to be the 'in thing' at the moment... Labradoodle, golden doodle, jack doodle, cockapoo,, viszlador, weimador, St Yorkshire Bernard (ok I admit it, I made the last one up. :

To the OP, wondered if you thought about wire haired viszla? Some people are of the opinion that they are a bit calmer in nature than the smooth ones, plus they have a longer and thicker coat?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

TraderTalk is this some sort of early April fool....why would you ever want to cross breed a Vizsla, there is to much of this happening nowadays..........get your self a real Vizsla, and reap the benefits of this very fine diverse breed, you wont regret it ..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am in no way condoning cross breeding for the people that just want a designer dog.

The vizsla/ lab cross does have its place.
Hybrid' Dog Helps Denver Police Keep Airport Safe
http://archives.californiaaviation.org/airport/msg40134.html


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sure this type of dog can be useful, and probably very sweet, too! My worry is that we are awarding them a certain kind of status by using the terms "designer dog" and/or "hybrid dog", and thus encouraging the production of many extra puppies. 

Why not just call them what they are? -- cross breeds. 
That is, after all, what they are! If more than two breeds are involved, then they are mixed breeds.


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

veifera said:


> I'm curious if this person refers to this:
> 
> http://www.retrizsla.org.uk/crossbreeds.html
> 
> A pot of BS, that site and their "facts" on genetics and resulting puppies.


Two things on this list surprise me! A Vizsla isn't eager to please and a Retriever doesn't require plenty of exercise. I've owned a Retriever and they have got that wrong and my V is certainly eager to please!! 

If owners of Retrievers these days go on the advice you can google about them not needing the exercise that will explain why most Retrievers I see these days are very overweight!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just don't get why people want to pay top dollar for a mixed breed. They are what they are a mutt, no matter what you call them. Ive owned mutts in my life time that were good dogs but never paid a pedigree price for them.
Most of the time it was a accidental breeding between two dogs, and the breeder wanted to get rid of the mistake for no fee.
I do know of an outfitter that has now past away. He ran a string of dogs in South Texas that were EP and Brittany cross. They fit his purpose. The difference between him and these other people is he bred for his own use.
When he passed away his son sold his beloved dogs for $50 dollars a piece.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

My V is a "mutt" as in Vizsla crossed with a Wire Haired Vizsla, there are times when I wish she had a bit of lab/retriever placidity though!!! She's all "V" to me though, and I wouldn't swap her for the world ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

In looking at the pictures I really see no major difference in the look of the "retrizsla" and a lab except that they're a shade or so darker. They may have more hunting drive, but they also may not. They _might_ be calmer but that's a toss up. I guess I don't know why anyone is trying to create another designer breed when it's basically a lab with a snazzy name. Just get a lab and call it a day.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm actually sitting on the fence on this one, i don't agree with "designer dogs" as a fashion accessory, but HWHV ( V'scrossed with GWP's), were initially "designer dogs", bred to withstand colder climates than their smooth haired cousins. I don't agree however with homogenising breeds to suit fashion in a non-working environment.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I think that site is misrepresenting and on one occasion (hybrid vigor in livestock) misinforming the public.

Regarding breed development, most breeds were developed for a specific function in specific conditions and/or geography, prevalent game, etc.

I think a Vizsla/retriever cross is 100% about coat, size and looks. It's not going to create a better bird dog down the road - the dogs are probably going to run slower, hunt less intently, etc. 

Even when Vizsla was crossed in the US in 1980s (kind of illegally, with VCA implementing QOL to police for that) with pointers, it was done to improve performance and function. 

I don't mean to be harsh but I don't agree with what these people claim.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's a long-haired Vizlsa currently up for adoption:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.322941934480989.70096.272979212810595&type=1


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Susanne Pope works with vizslametes and they bring a lot of the rescues over to the UK, probably easier to find them a forever home. 

I know someone that adopted a puppy long haired vizsla through Susanne and Vizslametes - she is beautiful. This dog looks very handsome too.....anybdoy tempted???


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Last time I checked the Nazi and Hilter was defeated ;D

Years the Germans paid for Swede blood and live samples" lmao 8)

Purity is not just blood some of it comes within the heart and giving 

I love pure bred dogs

What human on here is Pure?

I pray that Dog a great loving home and truth I think its a nice looking Mutt to me

Judgments most cases come from Fear or Hate both very weak

and trust this pure V are here to stay

Choices many mistakes when it was late and last call

Low D became A lol

and no hate my donor was 1/3 German

Thank Lord for the Nord =Swede were far more as Jury's are slighted by greed

Give more then you get


----------

